# Strange Wipers Behaviour



## Alin99 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi,

I got a weird problem I'm hoping people have seen before.
The wipers have gotten weaker and weaker. A few years ago the wipers were able to start under heavy ice and snow without any issue. Then, they started getting weaker. They would not be able to move unless I assisted and removed the snow/ice and then tried to use them. Gradually they became so weak that I have to remove most snow/all ice for them to be able to start to move. It got to the point where I'd turn off the car, remove the key, re-enter key and start the engine and then they would start to work again.
This past week, they've now gotten so weak I could not start them at all despite how much scraping of ice and snow I did and how free the wipers were (even standing up so they're simply rotating in the air).
I thought whatever it is, has finally failed. Alas, to my surprise the next day right after starting the engine, my wipers started moving again.

Does anyone know what is failing or what the issue might be? It's clearly not the fuses.. lol
When they work, they work under all the speeds and the intermittent options..

Thank you in advance!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Wipers have ordinary brushed gearmotors that don't last forever. Sounds like either your gearbox is worn out and binding or the brushes are shot. Either way it's time for a new motor assembly.


----------



## Alin99 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you for responding but how rare of a problem is this?

I don't even see any wiper motors being listed in rockauto...
I may have to grab one of from the junk yard if this is that uncommon..


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I have no idea what you mean. Rock has Cardone wiper motors for Maximas going back to 1981.


----------

